# Best way to root my skyrocket?



## feelinfroggy23 (May 3, 2012)

Now im no noobie to the s2 I've had all of them from each carrier. I need to knownhow to root my phone the right way without tripping my flash counter. Like step by step directions. Can anyone help?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only. Also please do not cross post.


----------



## mymusicathome (May 14, 2012)

Superoneclick worked for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727R using RootzWikI


----------



## vicktor3 (May 18, 2012)

I found this man's tutorials very helpful.

http://galaxys2root.com/


----------

